# mach 3 cnc help



## whynot2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi I have taken the plunge and bought a cnc 3020 mini cnc with mach3 software but I am having difficulty importing my own images and converting to the g-code if there is anyone reading this can help me sort things out I would be very greatfull or if anyone can come to my house then I will be willing to pay expences as I need this working A.S.A.P any help would be gratefull :bad:


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll come to your house, I've always wanted to visit the UK 

All kidding aside, Mach 3 is just a CAM program to basically read your g-code and tell the machine what to do. What you need is a program to convert your image to g-code. Not sure what your budget is, but I'm a big fan of Vectric software and PhotoVCarve will do pretty much whatever you want to do with an image. 

It is cheaper than a plane ticket from the U.S. though.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

now I am confused. Mach3 software is supposed to have a program with it called Lazycam which is supposed to do the code conversion. It is advertised as a program designed to take any CAD image and do all of the necessary computer conversions to go from image to product. ???


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Garyk said:


> now I am confused. Mach3 software is supposed to have a program with it called Lazycam which is supposed to do the code conversion. It is advertised as a program designed to take any CAD image and do all of the necessary computer conversions to go from image to product. ???


It has been discontinued for a couple of years. 

From the Mach site:


> Due to the availability of other, more mature, low cost CAM packages, LazyCam development has ceased and it will remain in permanent Beta status. LazyCam is not intended - and not supported - for use in a production environment.


 Artsoft LazyCam (BETA)


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Paulo,
Thanks, I was just before buying that software. Guess I'll keep shopping around now. Anybody got any suggestions on an all inclusive package ??


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Garyk said:


> Paulo,
> Thanks, I was just before buying that software. Guess I'll keep shopping around now. Anybody got any suggestions on an all inclusive package ??


What is it that you want to do? Mach 3 is a CNC controller software to, well control your machine. A CAM program converts your CAD program so that your controller can understand it.

CAD > CAM > CNC controller > tells CNC machine where to move and what to do.

There are CAD/CAM packages (such as BobCAD or Vectric's Aspire), but not sure about a CAM/CNC controller package.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Just what Noob had said Mach3 is the stepper motor controller, what type of work are you intending on doing? There are many different software packages out there , just to name a few, Artcam Express (inexpensive and very powerful), VisualMill, PhotoVcarve, Vcarve Pro, Aspire.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought the LazyCam Pro last year for $70.00 and I like it a lot for my needs. I can import any DXF file, create tools, scale the file, and do pockets / offsets. For the price it is a very good deal. All depends what you want

In addition, the Mack3 support forum is an excellent place for help.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

buy the vetreic software it will take your images and produce gcode


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

woodman12 said:


> buy the vetreic software it will take your images and produce gcode



LCam does the same and is much less expensive however, as I said it depends on what you want to do. Obviously Vectric has much more features but do you need them?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I have plans for a 25 x 25 CNC Router by David Steel (solsylva) I want to use it for general woodworking. I understand that you need a CAD program to draw the object, a CAM program to convert the drawing g code and a CNC program to control the router. Since this is a hobby and not a business venture I was trying to find software that handled both the CAM & CNC function to control my cost. The web site suggested Mach3 and LazyCam met that need. I know that LazyCam was beta and not supported but it is still available on the Artsoft web site. If I have to spend big bucks for software then I will can the project. The <$200 price for Mach3 was appealing.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there Gary

The Mach3 and LazyCam Beta are excellent programs for hobby and light commercial use. I have them both since about 5 years now and they do the job. I also paid $75.00 last years and I got the LazyCam Pro which gives you the capability to do pocketing and offsets.

I suggest printing the manuals which are available from Artsoft site and study them well before you start operating the CNC. Also on the same site they are about 12 videos which you should download – very helpful on the operation of Mach & LC. And don’t forget the Mach3 support forum; very helpful people and I learned a lot from them

In addition there are sites which sell artwork for CNC, some free and some not. I found some free which I use for practice

Good luck with your new CNC


----------



## nvenezia (Jan 10, 2012)

Good Morning,
I am in a similar situation. I have been working with wood, furniture and turnings along with construction for 30 years. I have just purchased a zen cnc machine along wioth the Mach3 software. I would like to take an image and carve it into wood. I have the image but do not know where to start. I am considering the purchase of Artcam express. Is that a necessary component for what I want to do? I am totally lost with the software and where to start.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Nick

The Mach3 comes along with LazyCam. Now LazyCam is very primative but is free and I use it a lot and is sufficient for my needs. I also know that it has .JPG image importer and although I never used this feature perhaps you can give it a try to see. I have the LazyCam Pro version ($75.00 extra) which allows you to do pockets and offsets.

In Mach3 site they also have some very good videos on how to use Mach3 and LazyCam. I suggest to download them and look at them. I learn a lot from these videos.

Also Mach3 has a very good support forum and you can ask questions there


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info. I decided to put off the build until I get proficient in using the CAD program. I play with it whenever I have the time so I am getting there slowly. Didn't want to get the cart before the horse.

Gary


----------



## spaldinggardener (Jul 8, 2013)

*Whynot*

Hi there whynot did you get sorted out with your mach 3:moil:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Thank you for joining us, Peter.




Just a reminder that you do not need 10 posts to upload your photos to the forums. Click the go advanced button and you will find a button that says manage attachments. Select this and you will be able to upload your photos


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Peter.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I read this post and saw a common question that keeps coming up. What are the different types of programs you need for a CNC router.

Basically there are three types of programs you need. A drawing program which can be a CAD (drafting) package or in some cases a drawing program like Corel Draw.

A CAM package to convert the drawing into Gcode (Gcode is the language the router control understands). Examples are Vectric VCarve Pro, ArtCAm, Meshcam, LazyCam etc.

The last program type is a CNC Control software. These programs take the G-code and convert it to signals that the motors need in order to move. Examples are Mach3 and Linuxcnc.

I wrote an article which deals with this in more detail on my blog. If anyone is interested it is part of a 10 part series. CNC SIGN PROJECTS - CNC DESIGN SOFTWARE -.

Bill


----------

